# End of an Era at 22 Wing



## Devlin (27 Oct 2006)

Posted with the usual disclaimers copyright etc....

http://www.nugget.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=246239&catname=Local+News&classif=News+%2D+Local

Personnel marching out of Hole this afternoon 

Nugget Staff 
Local News - Thursday, October 26, 2006 @ 08:00 

Military and civilian personnel at 22 Wing CFB North Bay will march out of the underground complex, known as the Hole, for the first and last time today at 1:30 p. 
m. 

Personnel will march out of the underground complex, which has been in service for 43 years, pass by the Sgt. David L. Pitcher Building and head to the Combined Mess where they will be dismissed. 

Spectators are welcome to watch the march past in front of the Pitcher building. 

The new above-ground complex officially opened earlier this month, replacing the Cold War-era underground facility.


----------



## Arron (11 Nov 2006)

WOW, its closed.  I may be shot for this, but I will kind of miss that place.  It was neat in its own way, and the radioactive green scopes were... well were very unique!


----------



## TCBF (11 Nov 2006)

Don't fill the hole with concrete just yet - The Cold War ain't dead, it's just resting.


----------

